# 2002 Nissan Sentra GXE with loud squeeking, any help is appreciated



## mnmgtp97 (Nov 13, 2011)

We have a 2002 Nissan Sentra GXE that has had a squeeking noise for some time. It started if we had the fan on already and then started car but would go away after a few seconds. Now it does it regardless if the fan is on or not and has just recently started doing it while we are driving. We stopped into an auto parts store first and they said it was the belts. So we replaced them with gatorback belts and it still did it. So we had a mechanic look at it and he said it was the idler pulley. So I tried to look it up online and haven't gotten anything useful on here. Our question is two fold, does it sound like the idler pulley and if so how do we go about replacing it? Thanks


----------



## path94finder (Mar 23, 2011)

could be the alternator pulley(or even any other one,water pump,ac,crank, sometimes after working for so long a glaze(shiny surface) can form on the pulley, causing anoying squealing. How to stop it: replace the faulty pulley. Have a trusty mechanic to check it out for you.


----------



## mnmgtp97 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Was hoping it was a simple solution we could do on our own but will get it to a mechanic asap cause it is driving us nuts. Thanks again


----------

